# Termite Eradication



## Nature Man (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a bug problem in some oak lumber. I haven't found anyone locally with a kiln to heat it up to kill the bugs, so I was wondering if I set up a makeshift tent and used a bug bomb if it would be effective enough to do the job. Thanks. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 28, 2016)

How long are the boards?


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 29, 2016)

Boards are up to about 48" long. Most boards are rough cut at this point. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 29, 2016)

I use hornet spray on em . Kills em quick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Boards are up to about 48" long. Most boards are rough cut at this point. Chuck



get an old freezer- light bulb -fan and thermometer 132 degrees for 24 hrs and they will be cooked....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mauser (Mar 2, 2016)

So for a while I worked at a reclaimed wood seller. We would use borac acid on everything that came into the shop before we had a kiln up and running.


----------

